# AR's from Wal-Mart?



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone bought or used an AR15 from Wal-mart? I seen they sell them, and was wondering what the quality is? Looked like the priced varied from $799 up to $1300. Im not too sure what makes. I had never heard of them before. Any feed back?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Same quality guns you buy at a local shop. Comes from the same distributors. Sig, Colt, Bushmaster, Windham, etc.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

No doubt. I was kinda thinking that. But you know how Walmart is. Thanks Splittine! O*D*W


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

If anyone gets near the Wal-mart in Crestview walk in and see what they have. One of the best selections and prices around. Our Wal-mart have a few in Niceville but nothing like Crestview.


Not just Ar's but great selection on other guns.


----------



## Clayjunky (Feb 17, 2010)

Santa Rosa Beach Walmart had a DPMS for less than $600, also had the .308 R-25 by Rem for $999 I think.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

I just happened to be at Walmart on 29 and decided to go look at guns. I was surprised they had ARs, and even the .22 ARs. They had 4 or 5 different guns in 5.56/.223, and 3 or 4 different versions in the .22LR. wonder if I can get a 30 rd mag for a gun bought at walmart...... What says you Spittine?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

OTTE*DA*WORM said:


> I just happened to be at Walmart on 29 and decided to go look at guns. I was surprised they had ARs, and even the .22 ARs. They had 4 or 5 different guns in 5.56/.223, and 3 or 4 different versions in the .22LR. wonder if I can get a 30 rd mag for a gun bought at walmart...... What says you Spittine?


Why not. It's the same exact gun you buy anywhere else. Not sure why this is hard for people to understand. They are ordered from the same distributors as all other guns. I believe Lipsys and I think Ellet Brothers but it's been a while since I looked.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Splittine said:


> Why not. It's the same exact gun you buy anywhere else. Not sure why this is hard for people to understand. They are ordered from the same distributors as all other guns. I believe Lipsys and I think Ellet Brothers but it's been a while since I looked.


Umm, because, we are talking about walmart. A place where your cds are edited. Ones gotta think that maybe something is amiss with everything you buy at walmart. But, thats why I started this thread. I dont want to be the guy saying "hey, i bought my AR at wally world" and then get bashed by everyone on the forum. Not that that would happen, but it could. To me, a gun is gun, as long as it shoots. But, there are those who would slap me for saying such a thing. Lol.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

I was at Walmart 29 the other day and I stopped to take a look as well - its better than grocery shopping. I saw a colt and a sig. It's like everything else a Walmart, they can sell them cheaper due to the quantity that they purchase. It has nothing to do with a lower grade of material.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the diff in a 20 and 30rd mag? How would one fit and not another? Not being a smart ass, know very little about ARs but I'm not sure how a 20 would work and not a 30?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I will say it, even if no one else will.

I LOVE ME SOME WALMART!


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

And starting the 16th I believe they law away guns for chrstmas now. Guess what santa is bringing me


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Splittine said:


> What's the diff in a 20 and 30rd mag? How would one fit and not another? Not being a smart ass, know very little about ARs but I'm not sure how a 20 would work and not a 30?


 
No difference.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

20 30 or drum most ar in 223 take the samw mag different in 308 not sure about 22 have bought a few rem 700 from wally world ordered on a few years ago like splitline said same distributors walmart can sell for less because thay profit off of clothes and other junk is much higher.


----------



## mongo (Apr 30, 2008)

You can also order shotguns and rifles through walmart as well:thumbsup: They keep the catalogs at the sporting goods counter


----------

